# Pearl comes home tomorrow! :)



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

YAY! I am pretty excited. I'm getting my second hedgehog tomorrow!!! I've arranged it with the breeder at critter crazy hedgehogs to meet me in Idaho, while she drives down from Montana, to pick her up! I'll be delivering for a few other people here in Utah too so i'm not the only one excited!!!!! She is small for her age, but is healthy, so i'm looking forward to taking care of her even more!! When she gets here, i'll put up pictures. You can see her picture on http://crittercrazyhedgehogs.com/HedgehogsForSale.aspx and she is reserved by me, Nikki. I've been hoping to get her for months but the moms I picked didn't take or just weren't good mommies. I'm not good at picking them apparently! So I'm really excited she's finally going to be here!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay! I'm so excited for you!! Can't wait to hear all about her & see more pictures!


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Very exciting!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

YEAHHH!!! Pictures, and lots of them, please!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

So tiny! And so beautiful!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Pearl is here! She is TINY! I am almost afraid of putting up pictures because she is soo very very very small. She is doing good right now. She is drinking and sleeping and keeping warm. She is with her brother who I am holding for another lady for a bit. She is going to be very well taken care of. I can't do anything about her size except keep watch on her, which I can do for 24 hours a day. I don't plan on sleeping tonight much so I can make sure she eats and drinks enough.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I just saw this thread - and OH MY GOD is Pearl ever adorable!!!!!! She is soooo tiny; I'm sure I would have been up all night checking on her too.  Congrats to you and I can't wait to see more pictures/hear more about your new girl! Yay!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable but so tiny. I'm glad you are keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Aw! She melts my heart! I've slept by her cage last night and the night before. Her brother went home to his family yesterday. She is doing SO WELL! She won't eat anything unless it has a little bit of the lactose free milk in it. So, i've been kind of tricking her and she likes it  I've put a TINY bit of the milk in little things I want her to try to eat. First we start with JUST the milk mixture, then I added the organic turkey and rice baby food mixed in with it, and sweet potato baby food and milk, and now ground up kitten kibble and milk. She has progressed that far! She just ate the kitten kibble and milk and actually took time to get bigger pieces and chewed them! She is just eating like CRAZY! And her poop is looking better and she is walking a little better. Her little legs are SO so small. Her quills seemed to be pretty sparce when I first got her, but now she is just full of them! It is AMAZING to watch! just 2 days and all these changes! What a good girl! I'll put pictures of her later because she just ate and is sleeping. YAY! <3


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Did i mention she yawns all the time and it is the cutest thing I've ever seen? Have you guys seen the movie tangled? Ok so when the Camelion (sp?) shoots out his tongue...thats what she does. She sticks it out as FAR as it will go and yawns as BIG as she can. AHHH!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAAGH SO MUCH CUTENESS I CAN'T STAND IT!!! Pictures pictures pictures!!!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! I just can't even handle how cute she is!! I want to see her yawn sometime hahaha


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

OHHHHHHH!!!!!! She is so tiny and cute!!!!! She makes me miss how small my little babys were...   :lol:


----------

